# Beautiful Swan



## littleowl (Jul 24, 2015)

I snapped this Swan yesterday just sailing along.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh that's lovely with the yellow neck ..and just in the best photo position too...


----------



## Lara (Jul 24, 2015)

Strikingly beautiful. That reddish orange beak gives it a pop of color located just off center…perfect!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 24, 2015)

Very unusual and pretty.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 24, 2015)

Beautiful, littleowl.  Thanks for posting.


----------

